# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Madrassha sex abuse

## noorzei

Guys this is most breath taking  issue in muslim society like pakistan.  Child abuse in our madrasshas. What you say? what should we could do? 


Pakistan activists, parents want investigation of sex abuse in Islamic schools

http://www.pakistan-facts.com/articl...50918205752898 

Acid attack on boy who 'refused sex with Muslim cleric'
http://www.pakistan-facts.com/articl...40208161723364


http://forums.slickdeals.net/archive...?t-137159.html

----------


## mytonse

Astagfirullah..Whats with these maulas !!

----------


## Endurer

Noorzei Bro, the URL is incorrent or missing, kindly update them.

----------


## noorzei

> Noorzei Bro, the URL is incorrent or missing, kindly update them.


Ji meray bahi, i am sorry if it wasn't working, but i check here it again. 

Pakistan activists, parents want investigation of sex abuse in Islamic schools
By Brian Murphy

http://www.pakistan-facts.com/articl...50918205752898 


Acid attack on boy who 'refused sex with Muslim cleric'
By Massoud Ansari

http://www.pakistan-facts.com/articl...40208161723364


* Madrassas hit by sex abuse claims 

A Pakistani minister has revealed hundreds of cases of alleged child sex abuse at Islamic schools, or madrassas. 

There were 500 complaints this year of abuse allegedly committed by clerics, Aamer Liaquat Hussain, a minister in the religious affairs department, said. 

That compares with 2,000 last year, but as yet there have been no successful prosecutions, Mr Hussain told the BBC. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4084951.stm

----------


## noorzei

Here are more articles, i am sick from my stomach , these uneducated mullah sexually abusing child, and then pressurizing   our government not to bring these news to public. Aint they married? aint their wives (pardon my french) not enough to satisfy their "needs"? 


please read this, i am sure you wont like it. 

A madrassa teacher and two others are jailed awaiting trial in the port city of Karachi for an acid attack on a 14-year-old boy in 2002 after he allegedly refused to have sex with a cleric. The boy was blinded and badly disfigured. The suspects deny the charges.

"The mullahs think they are above the law," said Asma Jehanghir, chairwoman of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, a nongovernment agency. "We have to break this wall of silence."

An Interior Ministry official confirmed that police are investigating some cases of alleged sex abuse by madrassa instructors. He declined to give further details or to be identified by name because he was not authorized to speak to the media.

In December, in another part of Karachi, Muhammad Askoroni's mother noticed a bite on the 10-year-old boy's neck. The child started crying and vomiting when asked what happened, said his mother, Dil Jauher. The boy's claim: a cleric at his madrassa sodomized him after evening Quran classes, according to a complaint filed with police and the rights group Madadgaar.

Pakistani rights groups are encouraging parents and children to speak out and document abuse. Dozens of allegations of abuse in madrassas are being compiled -- part of a wider campaign to draw attention to child abuse in a culture where domestic violence is common but rarely reaches the public's attention.

"The boy was bleeding from the mouth and nostrils," said his father, Muhammad Aashiq, according to the commission report.

A madrassa teacher, Qari Mahboob Aalam, denied the torture allegations, but admitted "it is a practice to chain students," the report said.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/archive...?t-137159.html

.........

Sexual abuse charge against NY imam riles Bengali Muslims

http://www.rediff.com/news/1999/may/14us6.htm

----------


## Majid

2-3 cases ka refrences diya gaya hai ...But still ek be prove nahi howa   :Smile:   Laiken ess per ess tarah ka impression dhay rahay hain jaise madrassa mein alim nahi child molester baitay hoon  :Smile:  

Brother noorzei aapko pata hai propaganda kis cheez ko kehthay hain? aur ye Modern islam kis cheeze ka naam hai? 

Brother article post karne say pehle tora bahoot research be ker liya karien   :Smile:  
Ek propaganda site say itne articles post kar leye hain..Abb kindly ye be check karien ka SO CALLED MODERN countries mein kitne cases ho rahay hain :Smile:

----------


## noorzei

> 2-3 cases ka refrences diya gaya hai ...But still ek be prove nahi howa    Laiken ess per ess tarah ka impression dhay rahay hain jaise madrassa mein alim nahi child molester baitay hoon  
> 
> Brother noorzei aapko pata hai propaganda kis cheez ko kehthay hain? aur ye Modern islam kis cheeze ka naam hai? 
> 
> Brother article post karne say pehle tora bahoot research be ker liya karien   
> Ek propaganda site say itne articles post kar leye hain..Abb kindly ye be check karien ka SO CALLED MODERN countries mein kitne cases ho rahay hain



I am sorry if these news offend you, but my brother

aap niey ghoor nei kiya, yeh sub khaber Pakistani minister key interview per base karti hai. Zara yehain ghoor kiyjay. 


"A Pakistani minister has revealed hundreds of cases of alleged child sex abuse at Islamic schools, or madrassas. "

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4084951.stm

Phir dosara link be Pakistani muslim forum say hai. Yehain per likhney walaya bhi Pakistani hein. Phir ghoor kiyjay. 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/archive...?t-137159.html

ur sub say ahiam baat, mein ney kuud para key government per mullah shaib dabaho dal reyin hein key yehi sub na philaya jiya. ( I will try to find the link of that news) Mein personly is baat key gilaaf huin, ur umied karta huin key ur bhi meray hum khila huingay. 

Jub mein Pakistan mein tha, Mein neiy kuud kai bar aapni akbar mein asi kabar pari hein. Urr yakinen bhut su neiy pari hogai. 

Iss mein khafa huniy ki baat niey balkay punishment daney ki zarurat hein, takey dosaray khabi issa na kyrayin. I believe not all are same. 

I hope this will clear, my brother evil only eradicate with condemnation and punishment. that's why man made laws!

----------


## Endurer

> 2-3 cases ka refrences diya gaya hai ...But still ek be prove nahi howa    Laiken ess per ess tarah ka impression dhay rahay hain jaise madrassa mein alim nahi child molester baitay hoon


I resent that!! prove to aur bhi kaafi kuch nahi howa, kia usse bhi keh dein k woh hai hi nahi? It is everywhere & you / I are well aware of it.




> Abb kindly ye be check karien ka SO CALLED MODERN countries mein kitne cases ho rahay hain


Beg your pardon but it is not a west-oriented discussion. We need to clean our own backyard before taking out at others.

----------


## Endurer

Noorzei brother, It is not as common in madrissah's as it is in other parts of the society. We need to curb it from the grass-root level. Yes, justice should prevail & there should be no exceptions of mullahs or teachers or industrialists or masons.

----------


## noorzei

> Noorzei brother, It is not as common in madrissah's as it is in other parts of the society. We need to curb it from the grass-root level. Yes, justice should prevail & there should be no exceptions of mullahs or teachers or industrialists or masons.


You are very right! its almost every where from common walk of ppl to high profile ppl. And this should be need to clean, i admire your view that we need to clean our backyard. And this is very essential to keep the raythem of civilazed nation.

----------


## mytonse

If i were to give my view...

I would say on my accord that these child abuses are more in indai and Pak where Madrassa prevail in thousands..I havent heard of a marassa in the west...Correct me if i am wrong...

Mulas caught should be hanged !! I swear playing with a childs life is hell!!The child then cannot live normally ever!!I have witnessed this scence myself as being the witness of a friends abuse !!

Another alternative is that ===these asses should be shot .one into the head !!

----------


## Endurer

Most of these childs end up being promiscuous. Child abuse is more common than rapes because: a) a child is innocent and is easy to suppress him b) there are no chances of pregnancy.

These mullahs can instantly declare anything western as 'fahash' but when it comes to them, they would do anything to keep things under the carpet.

That minister received death threats from mullahs once he exposed those barbaric acts of sexual abuse on minors. These madrissah's a non-man's-land and it feels as if they are not accountable to anyone on planet earth. My suggestions would be to keep record of every single person inside the institute & put them under the surveillance of law enforcement agencies or other individual monitoring bodies.

----------


## mytonse

well advised..But who hears us out....

All the reasons bhai styated is absolutelt right..I have answered this post on pretext of those reasons...

Child abuse is a social evil..A new emerging one..When it comes to mullahs our religious senntiments are hurt..They teach us one God and submission ..while on the side they are busy with thinking ways to torture and abuse a child!!

Allah strike them All!!

----------


## noorzei

Mytones, there are couple of incident also from UK and USA , some child abuse cases in madrassah. 

Read this, stories of some real ppl.  ( Plz, read it all, most horric stories that I felt ashamed to copy it here) 

1-  http://www.danielpipes.org/comments/41026

2- Dr Ghayasuddin Siddiqui, the head of the Muslim Parliament of Great Britain, said yesterday that the 700 or so madrassas in Britain were "outside the law". He was speaking at the launch of a report about the dangers facing some of the 100,000 children who attend the institutions, which are usually attached to mosques and are the Islamic equivalents of Sunday schools.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...23/ixhome.html 

3- http://www.rediff.com/news/1999/may/14us6.htm


Yes you are right that we should deal with them iron hands, coz their evil action is ironic and backsliding to our religion. They should be expelled and punish publicly.

----------


## noorzei

Few days ago, I was watching some news documentary program on BBC1. 

Where British ppl asked government and legal authorities to reveal the name and identity of child abuser or sex offender, after they released from prison, that ppl could beware from their presence in their vicinity  

I say, this is essential to know, who are child abusers or sex offenders in our society, for the sake of our children and their future. This is our legal right! 

People who are committing those evil crimes are not NORMAL. The only reason to highlight this issue  to your kind attention, that we should also protest against this and ask our government for full capital punishment, and revealing their identity to general ppl and expelled them from their religious duties. Without any sympathy.

You may read above mentioned link, that those sick religious leaders, can make fake Nikahnama with any child student of their. This is insane.

If the minister, who revealed those facts, receiving death threat, then it is still not too late. We could do much more to stop this evil from our society. We need those type of leadership, atleast they are courageous to point out wolf among the sheep. 

we could do something! yes we could.

----------


## Majid

> "A Pakistani minister has revealed hundreds of cases of alleged child sex abuse at Islamic schools, or madrassas.





> If the minister, who revealed those facts, receiving death threat, then it is still not too late. We could do much more to stop this evil from our society. We need those type of leadership, atleast they are courageous to point out wolf among the sheep.


brother ye doosri statement denay say pehle kam az kam ess minister ka pata tu ker leya hotha ka kon hai   :Big Grin:  




> I resent that!! prove to aur bhi kaafi kuch nahi howa, kia usse bhi keh dein k woh hai hi nahi? It is everywhere & you / I are well aware of it.


laiken agar aap pooray thread ko deko tu yahi tasur diya ja rha hai jaise saari dunya mein child molestation madrassa ki waja say ya per molvi ki waja say ho rahi hai..aur jaise madrassa mein movi parhane nahi balka students ko sexually abuse karne baitay hain 




> Read this, stories of some real ppl. ( Plz, read it all, most horric stories that I felt ashamed to copy it here) 
> 
> 1- http://www.danielpipes.org/comments/41026


Brother yahi site mili thi quote karne ko   :Big Grin:   zara site check kar lein..inko child molestation per nahi...Islam aur quran per iteeraz hai  :Smile:   ye kis hadh gir chockay hain..site check kar k aapko khud pata chal jayega  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Now lets come to the point. Sirf madrassa he kion Target keya ja rha hai? School, College kion nahi? 

App mein say koi kabhi kissi madrassa gaya hai? kissi ko pata hai madrassa kis tarah manage keya jatha hai? reply hoga BIG NO..
Shayed word Madrassa use hotha hai ess leye ek NO-MAN-LAND samjha jatha hai. chaloo iss ko "school of religious studies" or "School of islamic studies" keh daithay hain..shayed ess tarah say aap logon ko acha feel ho..
Baqi abb mein ye explain nahi karna chah rha ka madrassa kaise Manage keya ja rha hai...Kissi ko pata karna ho tu nearby madrassa chala jaye ya per call kar k pooch lay.

Seconly child molestion her jaga per hothi hai..madrassa is no exception. But i believe ka madrassa mein aur jagaoon say kam he hothi hai. 3-4 news k link dhay ker sab madrassas ko bura bhala kehna ...its not fair..try google and you wll find much more news of child Molestation by their parents or near relatives..Abb keya saari duyna k parents aur maan baap ko bura kehna start kar dein?

Mein child molestors ki side nahi lay raha, jo ghalat kaam karay ussko saza milni chahye..yaqeenan ye cases kafi zyada hongay..but still madrassa mein itna nahi hongay jithne schools mein ya per baqi jagah per hothay hain   :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Majid bro,

Now ur assertion is truly wrong..MAdrassas hold the maximum no . of cases of molestation ..the opnly reason being the clerics or the maulas hold a tyranny in there..I have seen some of the madrassa at home..they thrash and everything is so tough..Schools are a place of learning..one two wormsare ther ein every society...

MAjid i would love to see u reconsider u  r view..or else i am ready for a open deabte ...

this is urgent diplomacy !!

----------


## Majid

> Majid bro,
> 
> Now ur assertion is truly wrong..MAdrassas hold the maximum no . of cases of molestation !!


Please prove it ..




> MAjid i would love to see u reconsider u  r view..or else i am ready for a open deabte ...


You are most welcome..but debate should be a debate backed by refrences , news or any authentic data.

----------


## noorzei

The debate is already started, brothers!!

Now start giving your cents!!!

----------


## mytonse

Majid bro,

i am all ready to fire up for the debate..gimme some time a day  or 2..open a deabte corner on this topic..

Ill see u there...I guess this topic should be moved there..u lknow better..

Allahhafiz...

Debating view,not religion!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Astaghfirullah 

Yeh waqai insaan hain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mytonse

Excuse me Naila..Whats with u ....

HAppy u ready MAjid bro...

Will paste as soon as possible...u carry on...let me hear ur part

----------


## mytonse

Sexual, physical abuse at madrassas: Report
Author: Vijay Dutt
Publication: The Hindustan Times
Date: March 22, 2006 

Some madrassas in Pakistan have been accused of nurturing terrorists and suicide bombers, but the charge by Muslim leaders in Britain that up to 100,000 of schoolchildren from the community are being exposed to physical and sexual abuse by their religious teachers here every year, has shocked the authorities.

The report into the Islamic education system in this country said the Muslim children studying in 700 Britain's madrassas were "at significant" risk of abuse. It said up to 40 per cent of teachers in the madrassas hit or scold their pupils and between 15-20 cases of sex abuse occur every year, which are generally suppressed.

Of the 700 madrassas almost a half use unlawful corporal punishment to discipline pupils, the report said. The potential scale of the abuse has led to fears among Muslim leaders in Muslim Parliament of Great Britain (MPG) that mosque-based schools will face the kind of child abuse claims that has recently scandalised the Roman Catholic Church.

Ghayasuddin Sidiqui of the MPG said that local imams are not taking their duty to protect children seriously and exposing young boys and girls to lasting hurt.

Dr Sidiqqui has urged the Government to establish a national registration scheme for madrassas, co-ordinated centrally and monitored by local authorities, to meet their legal obligations under The Children Act 1989. "Sweeping the issue of child abuse in UK madrassas under the carpet is not a solution. If nothing is done now we may face an avalanche of child sex-abuse scandals, decades afterwards, similar to those that had rocked the Roman Catholic Church in the 1990s."

Ann Cryer MP, praising MP's stand said failing to protect the children in madrassas because of "cultural sensitivities" was nonsense.

----------


## mytonse

Muslim leaders fear thousands of children are abused at madrassas
Date 2006/3/27 8:52:43 | Topic: Top Stories: World


By Robert Verkaik, Legal Affairs Correspondent 
Published: 22 March 2006 
The Independent

Thousands of Muslim schoolchildren are being physically and sexually abused by their religious teachers every year, according to a report into the Islamic education system in this country. 

The potential scale of the abuse has led to fears among Muslim leaders that Britain's Mosque-based schools will face the kind of child abuse claims that has recently scandalised the Roman Catholic Church.

Up to 100,000 children are taught at 700 Islamic schools, or madrassas, of which almost a half use unlawful corporal punishment to discipline pupils, says the report into child protection published today by the Muslim Parliament of Great Britain. The authors also warn that each year at least a dozen children are sexually abused by their teachers and Imans with very few cases ever being made public.

Years of unregulated education means that tens of thousands of Muslim pupils now face a significant risk of harm by attending school, says the report.

"Because of the fear of child abuse some parents prefer home tuition instead, a practice said to be flourishing," it adds.

Today, the Muslim Parliament of Great Britain will urge the Government to establish a national registration scheme for madrassas, co-ordinated centrally and monitored by local authorities, to meet their legal obligations under The Children Act 1989.

Dr Ghayasuddin Siddiqui, leader of the Muslim Parliament, will say: "Sweeping the issue of child abuse in UK madrassas under the carpet is not a solution. If nothing is done now we may face an avalanche of child sex-abuse scandals, decades afterwards, similar to those that had rocked the Roman Catholic Church in the 1990s. To protect the integrity of these valued institutions it is important that all madrassas put in place transparent and accountable policies and procedures for all."

Anne Cryer MP for Keighley praises the Muslim Parliament for taking stand against child abuse in the Muslim community.

"This is a very important report. I warmly welcome it and would like to commend the Muslim Parliament for its bravery for having the courage to tackle this issue. I have had reports of physical abuse in madrassas in my own constituency. It is a child protection and criminal matter. It must stop. Madrassas are no different to any other organisation that works with children - Criminal Record Bureau checks and child protection procedures must be in place."

The report makes it clear that the discussion of sexual abuse in madrassas is suppressed. "Hence when such a crime is committed, the victim knows no one to turn to and the abusers are answerable to no one. This protects the abuser and ostracises the victim."

Ms Cryer added: "Failing to protect the children in madrassas because of "cultural sensitivities" is nonsense. Are we saying that British Asian children are not entitled to the protection of the law?"

She concluded: "It is racist to differentiate between children and to fail to offer that protection." 

Thousands of Muslim schoolchildren are being physically and sexually abused by their religious teachers every year, according to a report into the Islamic education system in this country. 

The potential scale of the abuse has led to fears among Muslim leaders that Britain's Mosque-based schools will face the kind of child abuse claims that has recently scandalised the Roman Catholic Church.

Up to 100,000 children are taught at 700 Islamic schools, or madrassas, of which almost a half use unlawful corporal punishment to discipline pupils, says the report into child protection published today by the Muslim Parliament of Great Britain. The authors also warn that each year at least a dozen children are sexually abused by their teachers and Imans with very few cases ever being made public.

Years of unregulated education means that tens of thousands of Muslim pupils now face a significant risk of harm by attending school, says the report.

"Because of the fear of child abuse some parents prefer home tuition instead, a practice said to be flourishing," it adds.

Today, the Muslim Parliament of Great Britain will urge the Government to establish a national registration scheme for madrassas, co-ordinated centrally and monitored by local authorities, to meet their legal obligations under The Children Act 1989.

Dr Ghayasuddin Siddiqui, leader of the Muslim Parliament, will say: "Sweeping the issue of child abuse in UK madrassas under the carpet is not a solution. If nothing is done now we may face an avalanche of child sex-abuse scandals, decades afterwards, similar to those that had rocked the Roman Catholic Church in the 1990s. To protect the integrity of these valued institutions it is important that all madrassas put in place transparent and accountable policies and procedures for all."

Anne Cryer MP for Keighley praises the Muslim Parliament for taking stand against child abuse in the Muslim community.

"This is a very important report. I warmly welcome it and would like to commend the Muslim Parliament for its bravery for having the courage to tackle this issue. I have had reports of physical abuse in madrassas in my own constituency. It is a child protection and criminal matter. It must stop. Madrassas are no different to any other organisation that works with children - Criminal Record Bureau checks and child protection procedures must be in place."

The report makes it clear that the discussion of sexual abuse in madrassas is suppressed. "Hence when such a crime is committed, the victim knows no one to turn to and the abusers are answerable to no one. This protects the abuser and ostracises the victim."

Ms Cryer added: "Failing to protect the children in madrassas because of "cultural sensitivities" is nonsense. Are we saying that British Asian children are not entitled to the protection of the law?"

She concluded: "It is racist to differentiate between children and to fail to offer that protection." 

SOURCE: http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/leg...icle352827.ece




This article comes from Northeast Intelligence Network
http://www.homelandsecurityus.com/site

The URL for this story is: 
http://www.homelandsecurityus.com/si...hp?storyid=197

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Excuse me Naila..Whats with u ....
> 
> HAppy u ready MAjid bro...
> 
> Will paste as soon as possible...u carry on...let me hear ur part


Maine yeh islie kaha keh MULLAAH's aise kaise kar sakte haiin :duno;

----------


## Majid

brother itna lambay articles post karne ki zaroorat nahi hai   :Big Grin:  

Main points ye hain ka 100,000 childrens sexually abuse ho sakthay hain (dunya k saray he bachay sexually abuse ho sakthay hain)
aur doosra ka yearly dozen cases hothay hain sexual abuse k ..jo report nahi hothay ...leader ko pata hotha hai but wo mention be nahi kertha   :Big Grin:  

 childline ki statistics k mutabiq last year 9800 childrens uk mein sexually abuse hoye hain   :Smile:  

Brother abb ek taraf 9800 cases aur doosri taraf dozen cases (jisska koi proof be nahi hai) tu per iss say kahan prove hotha hai ka madrassas mein sab say zyada childrens sexually abuse hothay hain??? 

Brother ye lengthy article post karne ki bajaye bottom line lek leya kero   :Smile:   aur ye prove kero ka sab say zyada sexual abuse k cases madrassas mein hothay hain   :Smile:

----------


## noorzei

> Sexual, physical abuse at madrassas: Report
> Author: Vijay Dutt
> Publication: The Hindustan Times
> Date: March 22, 2006 
> 
> Some madrassas in Pakistan have been accused of nurturing terrorists and suicide bombers, but the charge by Muslim leaders in Britain that up to 100,000 of schoolchildren from the community are being exposed to physical and sexual abuse by their religious teachers here every year, has shocked the authorities.
> 
> The report into the Islamic education system in this country said the Muslim children studying in 700 Britain's madrassas were "at significant" risk of abuse. It said up to 40 per cent of teachers in the madrassas hit or scold their pupils and between 15-20 cases of sex abuse occur every year, which are generally suppressed.
> 
> ...


Could you please, post the link also of this article. Look interesting need to see.

----------


## nip37

there is nothing new in these articles, it is very simple if you want to demoralise any thing attack on their school of thoughts, so this is what is happining here, they have done this in west with catholic schools and now see what is happining people doesnt have faith in religious schools and even in faith now,
i dont think so this whole issue has to do anything with child molestation, they just want to close the madrassa(Urdu of school anyway), so they are portraing madrassa as a source to child abuse, its not only madrassa, in fact it is much more in society than madrassa, so if they really want to do something about it, they have must do something about the evil, not just to fulfill their goal hiding behind that evil,
and second thing the weblinks supplied here are not reliable,facts about pakistan is not spreading facts but trying to scare people about pakistan, and yeah about danial pipe, who doesnt about him? he is simply against ideolgy of islam, and according to him to finish so called terrorism they must bring a war on almost all muslim countries, atleast i dont buy danial pipe,s or kind of his ideas

----------


## mytonse

Nip,

Me being a muslim know exactly the knowledge and lifestyle..i have visited personally at home in India and evens aved my cousin..I swear its brutal..The place is secluded..it all like a prison camp..i am not saying or asking for madrassa sto be closed..there should be a transperancy and rules...for plantiff childresn..MAulas are our guide....Now if they turn it this way..what will we do..


Majid bhai,

U  r a supersonic personality...U r blending is g8..Jis portion padj ke muje gussa aata hai wahi pe laughing similey laga di !!


As for long articles ..u asked for proof and i provided it ..its not my fault for the prrof to be long !!

Now say ur say....I am ready with weapons  .

----------


## Majid

> Nip,
> ..u asked for proof and i provided it ..its not my fault for the prrof to be long !!
> 
> Now say ur say....I am ready with weapons  .


Bro mein tu sab kuch keh chocka hoon  :Smile:   Kehna tu appko hai..

in a previous post you said




> Majid bro, 
> 
> Now ur assertion is truly wrong..MAdrassas hold the maximum no . of cases of molestation !!


Abb ye above k articles say kahan prove hotha hai ?? 
Dozen cases ka blame lagaya gaya hai both articles mein   :Smile:   jabka childline(NGO) k mutabiq 9800 child sexually abuse hoye hain UK mein... 

Brother i guess you need to do some more research  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

no Majid..I have the habit of researching before even posting on the deabte...

Child abuse is not merely sexually bro...

It is the physical abuse too....

And physical abuse is the most  in MAdrassas...

----------


## Majid

Thread is about *Madrassah sex abuse* ....

----------


## mytonse

Well..will post..sry i shifted..was moved..a day !

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

Slaamz... i read the articles and ur rite theese pple r sick in the head... if our leaders r so corrupt.. the pple whom we look up2 4 knoldge of Islam.. the pple whom many muslim parents trust enuff to leave their children in there care.. r so sickenig

theese pple r nt nly defaming humanity bt r also making a mockery of Islam.. what will an abused child make of Islam when the person whom is posd 2 b teachin dem bout Islam turnz out 2 b a devil?

those hu r askin 4 proof.. a childs masumyat is proof enuf

there is no justifying such an act.. b it a preist.. molvey or a scrubber of the streets!
baat ek he hai.. sabh koh paneey mei doobh marna chahyei! 

n da reason y its nt so obvious in pak is bcoz theese unlawful acts r coveredup rather then revealed! the government is corrupt!!  jus hand em afew dollaz.. lolz 

hail those sinners.. i absolutly agree with u MYTONSE.. BEECH BAZAAR MEI UNKOH PHANSEE PEI  LATKA DEINA CHAHYEI... so such animals think a million times b4 commitin such a crime

----------


## mytonse

Beautifully supported MEZ...Rightly said..Unfortunately MAjid bro wouldnt agree more..HE beleives on Proofs..Which due to my horrendious schedules ..i am unbale to gather..Hope MAJID Bro can give me sometime...

Right...

Good Say MEZ

----------


## Endurer

Anyone here who has been a subject of child abuse? As i've previously said, molestation is not just in the madrissahs. 

We need to fight against those molestors and not the madrissahs. Be very careful before you point your fingers at sacred places. As far as those hideous persons involved in this crime of molestation and child abuse are concerned, do your best to put them behind bars, or at least raise public awareness on such issues. Boast up the confidence in your kids, teach them how to protect themselves.

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> Anyone here who has been a subject of child abuse? As i've previously said, molestation is not just in the madrissahs. 
> 
> We need to fight against those molestors and not the madrissahs. Be very careful before you point your fingers at sacred places.


Nt mny pple wud b brave enuff or open enuff 2 tel of bein abused.. beside the point

Whoz pointin a finger at the madarssahz?? nt me 4 sure... The madrssahz shud b da centre of good nt evil.. we obviously no n beleive that hence the reason y wer debating.. on the evilfew hu commit the crime IN the maddarssahz! n whom shud b removed frm our sacred places and frm earth alltogether!

 neways i agree molestation is nt just in madarssahz... we all no its worldspread BT if it is also hapnin IN madarssahz.. which is wat the topic is on, den lets nt keep justifying by sayin " its nt just in madarssahz" 


AFTER DAT I AGREE WITH U TOTALY :wink:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Mon Jul 03, 2006 10:22 pm
> 
> Anyone here who has been a subject of child abuse? As i've previously said, molestation is not just in the madrissahs. 
> 
> We need to fight against those molestors and not the madrissahs. Be very careful before you point your fingers at sacred places.
> 
> 
> Nt mny pple wud b brave enuff or open enuff 2 tel of bein abused.. beside the point
> 
> ...


I've been the first person on this topic to confess that it's happening there, Infact I've discussed this issue earlier at various levels. Yes, those molestors should be brought to justice. We (as an isolated society) are feeding them and literarily helping them molest innocent children by keeping this issue under wraps. What the hell is wrong with this entire country? they can kill women for honour but such rascals are still alive and molesting the living hell out of this country's future.

----------


## noorzei

You ppl are really courageous than those running the country or calling themselves soldiers of Islam. 

I was thinking we could do something for that shameful issue. This thread or website could become voice to reach to government level. We could also bring out those cases and make available to concern ppl. It defiantly works. 

What you guys thinks?

----------


## mytonse

Truly..But i think getting the indivisual cases will be difficult..Cause people dnt come forward..The percentage of reporting is extremly small..I am all for it...Ill start digging Hence...

Good part on Noorzie bro!!

Endurer i have personall witnessed my cousin being Molested..I was the one who reported it...

TC

----------


## Leathel_Kurri

> You ppl are really courageous than those running the country or calling themselves soldiers of Islam. 
> 
> I was thinking we could do something for that shameful issue. This thread or website could become voice to reach to government level. We could also bring out those cases and make available to concern ppl. It defiantly works. 
> 
> What you guys thinks?


i think its an xcellent idea.. id luv 2 b of help




> Truly..But i think getting the indivisual cases will be difficult..Cause people dnt come forward..The percentage of reporting is extremly small


xactly.. y do u think nuttin much is being dun in the 1st place.. nt many pple cum 4wd n if dey do their voices r supressed or just ignored as pple dnt wanna get their handz dirty!

----------


## mytonse

Nicely said MEZ...

Say more ..give a opinion or a way to get done with Abuse Fanatics !!

----------


## Endurer

> You ppl are really courageous than those running the country or calling themselves soldiers of Islam. 
> 
> I was thinking we could do something for that shameful issue. This thread or website could become voice to reach to government level. We could also bring out those cases and make available to concern ppl. It defiantly works. 
> 
> What you guys thinks?


Then again, aren't we going back to the same people _those running the country or calling themselves soldiers of Islam._ ??

A more better approach to that would be by raising public awareness in 3rd world nations.

----------


## mytonse

somewhat..Better option would be to Punish atleast the recognised one or the reported ons which a shame goes untreated too..!!

Terror will strike the wrongdoers then..!!

----------


## Evian

Daniel PIpes, why in the world is this idiot quoted here???


I hope he rots in hell.

----------


## mytonse

same on my part..Evian ..

----------


## Endurer

Noorzei brother you have a question here that very much demands an explanation.

----------


## mytonse

Noones been here lately..Some answers please

----------


## Majid

> Noones been here lately..Some answers please


questions kahan hain?

----------


## Endurer

The top post here is believed to be the question.

----------


## mytonse

Then again..where are we.

----------


## Bannor

Child Abuse Should'nt Be Tolerated Anywhere

----------


## Bannor

Western Countries Even Ban Slapping Children, That Is Extreme But It Works

----------


## MsJasmine

These people are ignorant and they use their own religion to hide their sins. I think in pakistan they should teach the self defense classes to both girls and guys, at least they would gain some confidence to speak up for themselves. In pakistan the chidren are shy to tell this kind of things because of our environment based on how our society shapes it.

----------


## Endurer

> I think in pakistan they should teach the self defense classes to both girls and guys, at least they would gain some confidence to speak up for themselves.


Thats a very good suggestion. Perhaps noorzei could forward it to the authorities back there in Pakistan?

You see Ms.Jasmine.. this is a closed society and people don't interact much with each n other.. they need to open themselves up for the rest of the world because you can't really get yourself some help in isolation.

----------

